# clown fish



## joe dirt (Aug 13, 2008)

i have a clown fish and he has a red dot on the inside of his gill on the right side .cant take a pic my camera will not let me sorry Thanks JOE


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

Could you please provide us more details?

1. Size of aquarium (# of gallons) 
2. How long the aquarium has been set up? 
3. How long and how did you cycle the tank? 
4. What fish and how many are in the aquarium (species are important to know) 
5. What temperature is the tank water currently? 
6. What make/model filter are you using? 
7. Does your aquarium receive natural sunlight at any given part of the day? 
8. When did you perform your last water exchange, and how much water was changed? 
9. How often do you perform water changes? 
10. How often and what foods do you feed your fish? 
11. What type of lighting are you using and how long is it kept on? 
12. What specific concerns bring you here at this time? 
13. What are your water parameters? Test your pH, ammonia, nitrite, nitrate, salinity, GH, KH and salinity level. 
14. What test kit are you using and is it liquid or test strips? 
15. When was the last time you bought a fish and how did they behave while in the pet store tank?


----------



## joe dirt (Aug 13, 2008)

i have a post under starting and maintaning/genaral that has that info i am sorry but i am a noob to salt water. i will get better


----------

